# Seashells?



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys! So I found a toy that Frankie enjoys that he hasn't managed to obliterate yet that he really likes...its a small hoop thats covered in soft cushiony rubber, some treats, and....seashells? Are the shells safe for him to chew on??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmmmm i,ll let sue answer that one i have no idea myself but would be interesting to see if it is


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you make the toy? If shells are from the beach are they cleaned properly? If bought are they varnished? If bought as a bird toy I see no problems at all. But others may know better.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

It was something I bought as a "bird toy" already assembled at a pet store...but I'd never heard of birds chewing on seashells before? Except seagulls maybe!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can get bottles of oyster shell grit here. I have not seen shells on any unsafe list to date.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's safe- mine have a toy with shells- they don't exactly chew on it but they like to throw them around on the bottom of the cage. Just make sure they're not varnished or treated...etc.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Frankie definately likes to naw on the shells-but i just looked at them and their isn't any kind of sheen or anything to them-so they must be untreated. Thanks for the input!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have seen toys with shells as well. I would think they would be good for a bird. I imagine they have calcium content and that is never a bad thing. If you can trust that they were well cleaned before being used in the toys I would think it was no problem.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my love birds have one - no treats maybe at one time it did lol - 

here's the best pic i have of theirs 

it is the multi colored thingy off to the right I think its supposed to be a swing but they stand on the top of it and not in the inside of it (i've only seen them once on the inside like its a swing lol) the white pieces are the sea shells I've never seen them chewing on any of it though


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

That's the exact one I have! That makes me feel better-although I figured with everyone else's answer it was ok anyways.


----------

